# Question of the day



## dmmj (Dec 23, 2009)

Are zebras white with black stripes, or black with white stripes?


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.sandiegozoo.org/animalbytes/t-zebra.html

That seems reasonable xx


----------



## Isa (Dec 23, 2009)

I would say white with Black stripes


----------



## webskipper (Dec 23, 2009)

Grey, with darker and lighter stripes.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe the zebras enjoy their aura of mystery...it makes them sexier and more self-confident.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh Boy! A question AND a quote! This is going to put a big strain on you to come up with something new and interesting every day!!! Lay it on us.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 24, 2009)

Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the 
toast to a horrible crisp which no decent human being would eat?


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 24, 2009)

I really dont know. I like my toast 'toasted' not cremated. But my toaster has a cool setting for bagles which toasts only one side - also good for muffins, teacakes, waffles  i love bread!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 24, 2009)

If you never got burned toast, then we would soon lose the ability to scrape off the burned with the table knife.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 24, 2009)

I feed the burnt toast to the ducks, or the birds. They dont seem to complain


----------



## katesgoey (Dec 24, 2009)

I know a few pretty indecent human beings, the setting must be for them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 24, 2009)

katesgoey said:


> I know a few pretty indecent human beings, the setting must be for them.



LOL!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 24, 2009)

I suppose this is not the right time for me to say I LOVE burnt toast with lots of butter and raspberry jelly...I burn it on purpose...so I guess I am one of those people


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

emysemys said:


> If you never got burned toast, then we would soon lose the ability to scrape off the burned with the table knife.



Exactly! Without evolutionary adaptations, our species would be doomed...


----------



## dmmj (Dec 25, 2009)

Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 25, 2009)

Because contact with air is what cures (dries) the glue. If you leave the cap loose long enough the glue will dry inside the bottle too.


----------



## Isa (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info GB tortoise, I did not know that


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 25, 2009)

Twenty five years of carpentry and woodworking has served me well. If only I could figure out a way to make a living from all the trival knowledge bouncing around in my head!


----------



## Shelly (Dec 25, 2009)

dmmj said:


> Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?



It does.


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 26, 2009)

GBtortoises said:


> Twenty five years of carpentry and woodworking has served me well. If only I could figure out a way to make a living from all the trival knowledge bouncing around in my head!



You should go on a game Show, pole trivial pursuit or jeopardy. . PMA!!

Like**(not pole...)


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2009)

Why is it that to stop Windows 98, you have to click on Start?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 27, 2009)

This question reminded me of this quote I read in the newspaper one day. It's pretty funny.

*Food for thought!

At a recent computer expo (COMDEX), Bill Gates reportedly compared the
computer industry with the auto industry and stated,
"If GM had kept up with technology like the computer industry has, we
would all be driving $25.00 cars that got 1,000 miles to the gallon."
In response to Bill's comments, General Motors issued a press release
stating:
If GM had developed technology like Microsoft, we would all be driving
cars with the following characteristics:
1. For no reason whatsoever, your car would crash twice a day.
2. Every time they repainted the lines in the road, you would have to
buy a new car.
3. Occasionally your car would die on the freeway for no reason. You
would have to pull to the side of the road, close all of the windows,
shut off the car, restart it, and reopen the windows before you could
continue. For some reason you would simply accept this.
4. Occasionally, executing a manoeuver such as a left turn would cause
your car to shut down and refuse to restart, in which case you would
have to reinstall the engine.
5. Macintosh! would make a car that was powered by the sun, was
reliable, five times as fast and twice as easy to drive -- but would run
on only five percent of the roads.
6. The oil, water temperature, and alternator warning lights would all
be replaced by a single "This Car Has Performed An Illegal Operation"
warning light.
7. The airbag system would ask "Are you sure?" before deploying.
8. Occasionally, for no reason whatsoever, your car would lock you out
and refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door
handle, turned the key and grabbed hold of the radio antenna.
9. Every time a new car was introduced car buyers would have to learn
how to drive all over again because none of the controls would operate
in the same manner as the old car.
10. You'd have to press the "Start" button to turn the engine
off!!!!!!!!!!! *

Here's the link: http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=13257


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2009)

That's pretty funny, Stephanie.


----------

